# best baits 4 reds?



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

come on guys expose your secrets for some slot reds!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

big live shrimp is my prefered bait.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

gulps.

exudes.

small spoons.

saltwater asasin.

bagley silver mullet (balsa wood topwater)


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

big live shrimp also for me,at night DOA glowing shrimp


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/13/2007)*gulps.
> 
> exudes.
> 
> ...


And live little pin fish.


----------



## robertvwelty (Oct 3, 2007)

GULPS!!!!!!


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're going for slots, as far as mullets go you might try some small finger mullet, but avoid big chunks of mullet as those seem to bring the big guys....especially in the pass near this time of year. But, the big ones are fun. Give it a shot either way. I second the live shrimp and I know first hand on several accounts that the slots do love the gulps.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Live LYs (alewives) 3"-4" are deadly on the slot reds. Better than live pinfish or finger mullet.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Ona calm flat day, Rapala Skitterwalk.This is mainly for the flats.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree with Private Pilot - Skitterwalk in shallow water is a great bait (Black & Gold). Any of the Gulps! work, which is best depends on factors like water depth, clarity, etc.

I've known a lot of guys (& guides) that pitch small crabs or small parts of crabs to likely spots.

I chase shallow reds more than anything else anymore; I always start with the skitterwalk and have a Gulp! rigged and ready, too. If this doesn't work I'll consider non-artifical bait.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Live shrimp on a fish finder rig seems to work best around structure in-shore.

4" finger mullet do pretty well also,with those you don't have to mess with the pinfish.


----------

